# كن نذل .. تعش ملكا



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*في أحد البلدان الاوربيه صار حادث بين سيارتين ،






السيارة الأولى 

يسوقها شاب 

والثانيه تسوقها فتاة ..

المهم في الحادث السيارات راحت فيها ،

يعني ما ظل منها شي ،

لكن بلطف من الله الشاب والبنت طلعوا من الحادث زي الشعرة من العجينة 


المهم طلعوا الاثنين من السيارة وباركوا لبعض على سلامتهم من الحادث الأليم ، يعني يللي يشوف هذا الحادث يقول أكيد في وفيات لا محالة 

... 
جلسوا يتكلمو مع بعض على جنب وقال الشاب للبنت :
ما احلى هذه الصدفة يللي جمعتنا في حادث واحد انا وانتي 

.... 
" بداوا يتقربوا من بعض " 

...
قالت البنت مع انه حادث وراحت سيارتي لكني سعيدة اني لقيتك 

....
وبعدها جلسوا يضحكون مع بعض ونسيوا الحادث وتم التعارف بينهم 

.... 


بعد شوي قالت البنت : 

تصدق ان حظنا حلو لاني معي في السيارة زجاجة وسكي 
شو رايك نشرب ونكيف نحنا في موقع الحادث ، وننسى هم الحادث 

... 


قال الشاب فكرة حلوة واخد الشاب الزجاجة وقام يشرب منها حتى بقي شوي وبتخلص 

... 


وبعدها قال : يلا اشربي يا حلوة ، 

دورك خلينا نكيف شوي 

... 


قالت : لو كنت غبية مثلك كنت شربت 

... 


هلأ بتيجي الشرطة وبتشوفك سكران ويحطون الغلط عليك مية في المية وتصلح سيارتي وغصبن عنك 


.... 



حكمة اليوم 



كن نذلاً 

تعش ملكا
​*


----------



## تيمون (6 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههه دا ذكاء ممزوج بخداع ههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا تيمون علي مرورك


نورت ياجميل​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههه

عنجد خدعة مش طبيعية ...

مرسي يا مايكل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههه

شكرا يا كوكو على حكمة اليوم 

تنفع بردوا :t33:​


----------



## fouad78 (6 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا مايكل ربنا يستر
شكرا ليك والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> عنجد خدعة مش طبيعية ...
> 
> مرسي يا مايكل*​





*اي خدمه

شكرا ريد روز علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا كوكو على حكمة اليوم
> 
> تنفع بردوا :t33:​




*اي خدمه يا مرموره

افتكري جمايلي دي بقي

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه تحفة يا مايكل ربنا يستر
> شكرا ليك والرب يباركك سلام ونعمة​





*شكرا فؤاد علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع ياجميل​*


----------



## doooody (7 أبريل 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة جدااااااااااااا
هي دي الندالة ولا بلاش 
هههههههههههههههه
:big35:*​


----------



## twety (7 أبريل 2009)

*فكرتنى بمقوله كده
ههههههههه

يلا وماله
ما اهى لازم تكون ذكيه
اومال تدفع تمن عربيه تانى ولا ايه
ههههههههه
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

doooody قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة جدااااااااااااا
> هي دي الندالة ولا بلاش
> ...




*هي دي النداله ولا بلاش

بس كله علي دماغ الواد

شكرا دودي علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

twety قال:


> *فكرتنى بمقوله كده
> ههههههههه
> 
> يلا وماله
> ...




*مقوله ايه بقي لازم اعرفها :t9:

هي ذكيه وبس دي النداله كلها

والواد عشان غلبان وطيب سمع كلامها

شكرا يا بت يا تويتي علي مرورك​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه


الف الف الف
شكرررررررررررررررررررررر
يا مايكل الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا جوجو علي مرورك


نورت ياجميل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أبريل 2009)

*ربنا مايوريك كيد النسا يا مايكل
مرسيه ليك مايكل هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*شوفته يختي وجربته كتير

هي البلد خربانه من ايه منكم طبعا

شكرا رووكا علي مرورك​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خطيييييييييييييييرة يا مايكل
تسلم ايدك يا باشا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

خاطى ونادم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خطيييييييييييييييرة يا مايكل
> تسلم ايدك يا باشا ​




*شكرا ليكي علي مرورك الجميل


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 أبريل 2009)

*حكمة اليوم 

كن نذلاً 

تعش ملكا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرااا على النصيحة اخي مايكل



*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا استاذ كليم علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (8 أبريل 2009)

هههههههه حكمة جميلة جدااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

*اي خدمه يا ملكه

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (9 أبريل 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


جامده اؤى يمعلم


ميرسى حبيبى

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا يا حبي علي مرورك


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## SALVATION (10 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههه_
_روعة يا مايكل_
_شكرا كتييير_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا تووني علي مرورك


نورت ياجميل​*


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

_*في أحد البلدان الاوربيه صار حادث بين سيارتين ،






السيارة الأولى 

يسوقها شاب 

والثانيه تسوقها فتاة ..

المهم في الحادث السيارات راحت فيها ،

يعني ما ظل منها شي ،

لكن بلطف من الله الشاب والبنت طلعوا من الحادث زي الشعرة من العجينة 


المهم طلعوا الاثنين من السيارة وباركوا لبعض على سلامتهم من الحادث الأليم ، يعني يللي يشوف هذا الحادث يقول أكيد في وفيات لا محالة 

... 
جلسوا يتكلمو مع بعض على جنب وقال الشاب للبنت :
ما احلى هذه الصدفة يللي جمعتنا في حادث واحد انا وانتي 

.... 
" بداوا يتقربوا من بعض " 

...
قالت البنت مع انه حادث وراحت سيارتي لكني سعيدة اني لقيتك 

....
وبعدها جلسوا يضحكون مع بعض ونسيوا الحادث وتم التعارف بينهم 

.... 


بعد شوي قالت البنت : 

تصدق ان حظنا حلو لاني معي في السيارة زجاجة وسكي 
شو رايك نشرب ونكيف نحنا في موقع الحادث ، وننسى هم الحادث 

... 


قال الشاب فكرة حلوة واخد الشاب الزجاجة وقام يشرب منها حتى بقي شوي وبتخلص 

... 


وبعدها قال : يلا اشربي يا حلوة ، 

دورك خلينا نكيف شوي 

... 


قالت : لو كنت غبية مثلك كنت شربت 

... 


هلأ بتيجي الشرطة وبتشوفك سكران ويحطون الغلط عليك مية في المية وتصلح سيارتي وغصبن عنك 


.... 



حكمة اليوم 



كن نذلاً 

تعش ملكا

​*_​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

ههههههههههههه

جميل يا كوك

شكرااااا


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

_*
العفو يا باشا

ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

ههههههههههههههه
رائع يا كوك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## just member (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

*ههههههههههه*
*جميلة يا كوك*
*ميرسى اخى الغالى*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> رائع يا كوك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



_*ههههههههههههه
ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## كوك (18 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*



come with me قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *جميلة يا كوك*
> *ميرسى اخى الغالى*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​



_*
ميرسى جدا على زوقيق
ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## مريم12 (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميل اوى يا كوك
تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## ponponayah (19 أبريل 2009)

*رد: كن ندل تعيش ملكا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى يا كوك
ميرسى ربنا يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه مع تكراره

سلام ونعمة..*​


----------



## muheb (20 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههه نذالة عن جد


----------



## amad_almalk (22 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا حيران

مرسيىىىىىى

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## ماريتا (22 أبريل 2009)

_ههههههههههههه_
_صحيح ندالة_
_ميرسى يا مايكل_​


----------



## monygirl (22 أبريل 2009)

_دة اية الذكاءدة كلة _
_ههههه_
_ميرسى ليك يا مايكل_​


----------

